# My first Muskie - 42" Fish Ohio



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> This morning at Pymatuning I caught not only the biggest fish of my life, but also the first muskie! A 42" muskie!!!! The fish they call "The fish of a thousand casts" has finally been checked off my list! Was using one of my own hand tied fly spinners in a new pattern I made last night trolling along the edges around drop offs and rises when this monster hit. Launched completely out of the air and the fight was on. Just a spectacular feeling and rush!
> 
> View attachment 242898


Hell ya, the full moon strikes again


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

congrats


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats!! Brightened up the pic fer ya!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

In a kayak none-the less!!! Wow!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There not really that uncommon. You can catch more muskie off the causeway early summer on rapalas.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job! Super healthy looking fish.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

hailtothethief said:


> There not really that uncommon. You can catch more muskie off the causeway early summer on rapalas.


That fish has just been crossed off his bucket list...


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Good job, and you did it on one of the tougher lakes in the state to boot and on your on bait. well done.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice first musky! Ive heard the bite at pymy has been hot.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job! Really nice fish!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's awesome. I've been trying to catch one for years. Still on my list. Congrats.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice!! Must have been an epic battle from the yak!! Great catch


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice catch! I like the balance job in the pic too... can only image that fight on a yak.
I know you put a lot of time in on the water... there's the reward!


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome job. That is a beast


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I would loved to have watched that fight, real nice fish.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations on a great catch! It is a supercalifragilisticexpialidocious catch ESPECIALLY ON A LURE YOU DESIGNED AND BUILT! Thanks for the wonderful and memorable fish story. I almost feel a part of it but you were there! Well done.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Simply....AWESOME! I am glad you got it and that fish couldn't have taken a better lure than yours. Well deserved and we'll done.

Your hooked now! 

Tight lines and good times

Don.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Great looking fish


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Don't know you from Adam, but I want to chime in. Pymatuning is my home lake, has been for over fifty years Many Muskies caught in that lake, but the spring muskies are generally lethargic compared to this time of the year. Anyone who can bring in a beast like that, in August, in a kayak, has earned it! I've followed your posts and know you log a lot of hours. Congratulations on being rewarded!


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

Great catch. My first Muskie was similar, but I had hired a guide because I had never targeted one prior to that day. I got mine at Stonewall Jackson reservoir in central West Virginia. I was so excited I booked the guide for another trip the following day. I got my second Muskie on that trip. To date I have only caught those two. I did receive a certificate from the state certifying the length and weight of the first fish. Both fish were released alive although we did have to do CPR on the first one for 45 minutes before he was able to swim away on his own. Were you able to get a weight on your fish? Did you have a net? Again, totally awesome, congrats.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Spring muskies being lethargic? Could you pin point that to maybe by the month? My point being with this as to comparison to westbranch. I've found that over the last 3 years just shore fishing the westbranch dam within two weeks after ice out...some years starting fishing the dam when a hard cast would land on ice...I was catching muskies and they were hammering my lures. I don't know...just was wondering about your knowledge of your lake and experience with early spring muskies...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

This was caught 3-6-16 on my 5th cast of year...very cold and ice was about 30 yards of shore...but broken up in large chunks.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Huge congrats on a beautiful musky! What a first! Well done.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Listen...not to stray away kayak 1979 from your catch...which is awesome. But maybe think that this thread could lead to a awesome muskie thread.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Just saw it on pymatuning fisherman fb page. Awesome catch! Thanks for sharing. Looks like he's been eating well! Long and fat!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd guess the weight around 22. Could be a touch more. My mom caught a 42 in northern in Canada that was 22 pounds if I recall correct. I'm in awe honestly. Makes me wanna go throw a line til my arm falls off


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice fish for your 1st one.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Just curious, what did your dad have to say about your fish? I know you 2 fish a lot


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

TC Yeah, I've caught a few. I don't really have a number cause I don't keep records..... All I'm saying is from my experience A muskie caught in the summer will put up a lot more of a fight than one caught after ice off. Didn't say they wouldn't "hammer" your lure, but the leap for heaven and dive for hell mode is a lot stronger in summer. 
Again, terrific catch, and I apologize for having to respond/defend my statements. Yet another reason I read, but rarely post


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> He was amazed! He has never caught one, his largest fish to date was a few years back on Mosquito while crappie fishing he landed a 37.5" northern pike on an ultra light while crappie fishing. I will always remember that too because I netted it for him.
> 
> @smilinjimt I did net it but I need to get a larger net as I had to snip some of the net to get him out of it as I didn't want to keep this fish out of water that long. I had a scale with me but only used the tape measure attached and was just thrilled catching the thing that to me was just having it on video and photos for memories was what was important. If I were on a boat I probably would have had an easier time measuring and weighing, but on a kayak things can get complicated! Thanks everyone.


You have video footage? We need to see that.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome fish Yak! Congratulations!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful fish! Congratulations!!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Beautiful fish! Congratulations!!


Register your fish with the Muskie Angler Log, https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/MuskieLog/welcome.aspx
you will become a member of the Ohio Huskie Muskie Club and I believe be invited to this year's banquet. They need feedback on all our musky lakes. John


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

That is a beautiful fish buddy! Congratulations, must have felt like a great white coming up next to the kayak, look at the color on those fins....and she swims still...


----------



## Willyboy (May 1, 2015)

great catch,looks like a true musky,not a tiger.............


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job kayak on a great fish, and for the first one to be a Fish Ohio makes it even more special. I pour and paint all of jigs that I use and I tie all the worm harnesses that I use so I know the satisfaction that you get when you see that they catch fish, especially a beast like the one you caught.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Not like it matters but i was always told "fish of 10,000 casts" correct me if I'm wrong....but that's a hell of a fish been hunting musky all year still got 0


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Hell ya, the full moon strikes again


Cool! I once saw a program by Joe Bucher where he said he loved the day of the full moon better than any other day to fish for muskie! 

Great first fish, kayak! I have never caught a muskie, though I have hooked several. Those fish feel like they are made out of tool steel when they are on the line. Even if you lose them it's still a thrill. You know you've dealt with a force of nature!


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

You will never forget or let the prospect of another big fish go....Muskie fever has set in now. 

Muskies and elk...don't ever start, NARCAN doesn't work for that kinda overdose! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice. Alot of work when by yourself. Shoot and in a kayak no less! Again very nice fish and hope for more for ya.

Don.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

so was it 1000 casts even or 997 or 1004 just kidding nice fish if you troll for them would a cast be every 50 ft ?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome catch! I got a kick out of that video too, could definitely sense your excitement. Seems like a hell of a task by yourself but way to pull it off.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice fish! Do you have a pic of the lure or is it your "secret" lure? lol


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> This morning at Pymatuning I caught not only the biggest fish of my life, but also the first muskie! A 42" muskie!!!! The fish they call "The fish of a thousand casts" has finally been checked off my list! Was using one of my own hand tied fly spinners in a new pattern I made last night trolling along the edges around drop offs and rises when this monster hit. Launched completely out of the air and the fight was on. Just a spectacular feeling and rush!
> 
> View attachment 242922


Nice!


----------

